# Horses are only sweating on one side



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well for the sweating, was the sun on their right side? As for the mare she could have been in cycle, unless when you said from legs you ment front legs? If so, no idea. 

I don't know of any correlation between cushings and tumors? Maybe someone else does.

How long ago were they rescued and how long ago did a vet do an exam on both?


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

The nasty stuff was on her front legs. Weird.

I've had them for a little over two years now and they were just given a clean bill of health by our veterinarian not a month ago when he came and vaccinated them and floated their teeth.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have pictures of the hair? That would possibly help.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry, no I didn't take a picture. It looked like the hair was brushed in the opposite direction in large spots along their backs and rump. Could it have just been for standing out in the sun? They are pastured 24/7 unless bad weather and I've never seen such a thing on them. 

As for the stuff on her legs, I thought it could have been a skunk since we had just found a nest of them in their shed, but it didn't smell like skunk. It smelled like rotting flesh. Underneath everything was perfectly normal and she is completely sound.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Possibly got sweaty and rolled causing the hair to be pushed up? 

I have no idea about the stuff on her legs. If it hasn't happened again, perhaps she just got herself into something outside.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Well for the sweating, was the sun on their right side? As for the mare she could have been in cycle, unless when you said from legs you ment front legs? If so, no idea.
> 
> I don't know of any correlation between cushings and tumors? Maybe someone else does.
> 
> How long ago were they rescued and how long ago did a vet do an exam on both?


Cushings is caused by a benign tumor of the pituitary gland.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So does cushings not have anything to do with the thyroid? I thought it was just a metabolic issue?


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, Natisha! My horses are stabled in Palmyra Wisconsin!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> So does cushings not have anything to do with the thyroid? I thought it was just a metabolic issue?


No, it does indirectly. The pituitary is the master gland of the body, it sends dopamine & other technical stuff to the other glands in the body & helps to keep things regulated or in check. The thyroid is included. Before permax(used to treat symptoms of cushings) all we could do was try to help maintain at proper levels what we could- hence the use of thyroid medications. The pituatary tumor can be the cause of metabolic issues but not always easily seen. A horse can have metabolic issues but not have Cushings, IR (insulin resistance for example), though IR is also frequently seen in Cushing horses. 
I am not a vet but I've studied this stuff for years as I had a horse who lived with Cushings for about 13 years. She died at 34 from something else but it was probably related to having Cushings.
This stuff all happens at the cellular level & each gland has some impact on the others, with the pituitary in charge & the biggest trouble maker when it goes wrong.
In people an enlarged pituitary gland is fixed with a relatively simple operation through the nose but in horses there is no easy access to it. 
Maybe someday that will change.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

ninjahorse said:


> Hey, Natisha! My horses are stabled in Palmyra Wisconsin!


really? Small world. Palmyra is a beautiful area.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, we are over by blue spring lake on Marsh rd. I grew up there and love how "horsey" it is.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow thanks natisha. I learn something new everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

Could she have sneezed the gross stuff all over her front legs? The other day I was grooming my mare and there was this gross goopy stuff all over her knees and I was like what the heck... and then she sneezed and I figured it out lol. 

The sweat and hair stuff sounds really weird and I wish I had some insight for you...


----------

